# Pitido de fondo al emitir en fm con excitador tugicom



## lou1390 (Jul 22, 2011)

Me ocurre que al emitir en stereo se me oye de fondo un pitido suave pero molesto sobre todo cuando suena un tema que tenga vacios de musica,he comprobado que cuando oigo la musica que transmito por una radio y a esta la pongo en mono ,entonces ya no se oye ese pitido,porque puede ser.Tambien he probado a desconectar los conectores de audio balanceados y entonces ya deja de oirse ese pequeño pitido ,alguien me podria orientar sobre este problema,muchas gracias


----------



## Dano (Jul 22, 2011)

Una fuente switcheada te está metiendo ruido en la linea de audio.


----------



## moncada (Jul 22, 2011)

¿Has comprobado que la señal piloto de 19KHz está en su frecuencia?

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 22, 2011)

Me suena a lo mismo. Seguramente el tono piloto esta bajo los 19 KHz. Frecuencias inferiores a eso pueden ser audibles para los seres humanos y, por ello pueden molestar al oyente. Revisa y cuentame, el generador Stereo es con oscilador a cristal o con bobinas ajustables / potenciometro / condensador variable?


----------



## Dano (Jul 22, 2011)

Es bastante improbable que sea el piloto, si dice que desconectando las entradas de audio se va el pitido. Además estamos hablando de un Tugicom sería rarisimo que el generador stereo se corriera o tuviera problemas

Me la juego que es una SMPS oscilando entre 22khz y 57khz corre el ruido por las lineas y entra en las frecuencias donde va el subcarrier del stereo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola, para comprobar si hay problemas con la señal piloto, basta con probar si el receptor reconoce y se comprueba que esta  en STEREO! transmitiendo  un canal a la vez!



			
				Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:
			
		

> Hola, para comprobar si hay problemas con la señal piloto, basta con probar si el receptor reconoce y se comprueba que esta  en STEREO! transmitiendo  un canal a la vez!



Una vez tuve un problema similar con un modulador MPX casero!!, el tema estaba en que la señal piloto tenia excesiva amplitud!!!


----------



## lou1390 (Jul 24, 2011)

disculpar,por no responderos,he estado fuera.He probado en emtir en mono y el pitido baja ,pero persiste.Cuando la emisión es totalmente limpia es cuando desconecto  los dos conectores  XLR,el problema podria ser lo que dice Dano,pero no entiendo lo que significa "una SMPS oscilando entre 22khz y 57khz "


----------



## tiago (Jul 24, 2011)

lou1390 dijo:


> disculpar,por no responderos,he estado fuera.He probado en emtir en mono y el pitido baja ,pero persiste.Cuando la emisión es totalmente limpia es cuando desconecto  los dos conectores  XLR,el problema podria ser lo que dice Dano,pero no entiendo lo que significa "una SMPS oscilando entre 22khz y 57khz "



Hola, es de tugicom el excitador y el codificador? O son diferentes, ¿Que modelo de tugicom es?

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 24, 2011)

lou1390 dijo:


> disculpar,por no responderos,he estado fuera.He probado en emtir en mono y el pitido baja ,pero persiste.Cuando la emisión es totalmente limpia es cuando desconecto  los dos conectores  XLR,el problema podria ser lo que dice Dano,pero no entiendo lo que significa "una SMPS oscilando entre 22khz y 57khz "



SMPS son las iniciales de fuente conmutada hablando en español!!! pero has probado ingresar audio de otra fuente de señal?


----------



## lou1390 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tengo el  excitador de Tugicom  TX 190 .El audio lo tengo conectado al portatil directo (me hace menos ruido que pasando por el mezclador)y lo curioso es que si la canción la mantengo en pausa no hay pitido de fondo pero cuando lo pongo en play si se percibe de fondo ese molesto silbido ,no se que hacer ya ,he cambiado los conectores y el cable de audio y sigue igual,solo cuando desconecto el audio del excitador es cuando el ruido de fondo es limpio

Ah ,tambien me han hablado de un aparato llamado puerta de ruido,creeis que serviria,gracias


----------



## tiago (Jul 25, 2011)

lou1390 dijo:


> Tengo el  excitador de Tugicom  TX 190 .El audio lo tengo conectado al portatil directo (me hace menos ruido que pasando por el mezclador)y lo curioso es que si la canción la mantengo en pausa no hay pitido de fondo pero cuando lo pongo en play si se percibe de fondo ese molesto silbido ,no se que hacer ya ,he cambiado los conectores y el cable de audio y sigue igual,solo cuando desconecto el audio del excitador es cuando el ruido de fondo es limpio
> 
> Ah ,tambien me han hablado de un aparato llamado puerta de ruido,creeis que serviria,gracias



El pitido me atreveria a decir que te lo está sirviendo el PC, conecta el transmisor a un reproductor de MP3 y observa si lo escuchas, casi te aseguraria que no.

La puerta de ruido no puedes utilizarla para este caso, lleva un ajuste que suprime todos los 
sonidos por debajo del nivel de Decibelios preestablecido, pero si el sonido aparece mezclado con la musica, evidentemente la puerta de ruido te lo detecta como algo perteneciente a la canción. Lo que si te puede eliminar es el ruido procedente del audio que quede residual entre canción y canción o en los espacios en blanco. De todos modos, hay que tener un poquito de practica para usar estos dispositivos, y una salida de audio normalizada, para que no nos suprima material de programa que por alguna razón suene mas bajo que el que estaba sonando en el momento del ajuste de la puerta. Basicmente actua como un "Squelch"

Saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 25, 2011)

Seguramente la frecuencia de 19 Khs esta, y el receptor tiene la capacidad de corregirlo por eso enciende el led o lo que sea, pero la frecuencia audible esta ahi todavia. Lo que deberias hacer es chequearlo con u receptor estereo mas antiguo o menos sofisticado, y seguramente no se encendera el led indicador de estereo de tu equipo.
No sera que parte del piloto se devuelve y hace algun tipo de bucle u oscilacion y por eso genera ese pitido?


----------



## lou1390 (Jul 26, 2011)

He hecho la prueba de dejar conectados los conectores canon,que vienen punteados masa y "-" de señal y desconectar el audio del equipo de sonido y el leve pitido persiste ,es decir,parece ser que se me produce ese pitido por el hecho de estar los conectores canon ,conectados al excitador,quizás lo produce por estar punteados......


----------



## tiago (Jul 26, 2011)

lou1390 dijo:


> He hecho la prueba de dejar conectados los conectores canon,que vienen punteados masa y "-" de señal y desconectar el audio del equipo de sonido y el leve pitido persiste ,es decir,parece ser que se me produce ese pitido por el hecho de estar los conectores canon ,conectados al excitador,quizás lo produce por estar punteados......



La entrada de audio del tx es normal o balanceada?, yo tengo varios aparatos que se puede seleccionar el modo, si la fuente de audio es de un pc portatil o un mp3, no es audio balanceado.
El TX 190 incorpora el stereo encoder en la misma placa que el excitador, ¿No es así?
Ademas de procesador de audio

Si utilizas los conectores cannon, son entradas balanceadas, no puedes conectar el PC ni ninguna fuente de audio L R normal a línea balanceada, tendras que puentear ciertos pines en la clavija XLR para convertir la entrada en desbalanceada y el pitido deberia desaparecer

Saludos.


----------



## lou1390 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ante todo ,quiero agradecerte el interes que muestras por mi problema,repito,muchas gracias.Bueno pues el audio normal lo conecto con los conectores canon,estando ellos punteados entre masa y el negativo de señal.Y si efectivamente el TX190 viene como dices.Mira como veo que de esto entiendes un rato ,te explico que hasta la fecha utilizaba un emisor de la marca SINTECK cuyas entradas eran con CANON  y he de decir que el sonido era totalmente limpio,por eso no comprendo como con el mismo equipo de audio y cables me ocurre este problema,un saludo.........


----------



## Dano (Jul 26, 2011)

No creo que sea esto pero cabe la posibilidad. Que cable de energía usa el transmisor? Como el de las computadoras? Tiene la pata de tierra? El tomacorriente al que esta conectado tiene buena tierra?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 26, 2011)

lou1390 dijo:


> Tengo el  excitador de Tugicom  TX 190 .El audio lo tengo conectado al portatil directo (me hace menos ruido que pasando por el mezclador)y lo curioso es que si la canción la mantengo en pausa no hay pitido de fondo pero cuando lo pongo en play si se percibe de fondo ese molesto silbido ,no se que hacer ya ,he cambiado los conectores y el cable de audio y sigue igual,solo cuando desconecto el audio del excitador es cuando el ruido de fondo es limpio
> 
> Ah ,tambien me han hablado de un aparato llamado puerta de ruido,creeis que serviria,gracias


Hola Amigo!!!, la verdad es complicado darte una opinion al respecto, pero por lo que comentas la oscilacion, posiblemente se genere internamente, cuando dices q ingresas señal aparece.
Has esta prueba, desconecta la entrada (me refiero a quitar los cables de audio) y si tienes control de volumen en el equipo modulador llevalo al max. y comenta que pasa, gracias!!.-


----------



## tiago (Jul 27, 2011)

Bueno, iremos probandolo todo.

¿Has probado una fuente de sonido diferente?    ...Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2011)

lou1390 dijo:


> Me ocurre que al emitir en stereo se me oye de fondo un pitido suave pero molesto sobre todo cuando suena un tema que tenga vacios de musica,he comprobado que cuando oigo la musica que transmito por una radio y a esta la pongo en mono ,entonces ya no se oye ese pitido,porque puede ser.Tambien he probado a desconectar los conectores de audio balanceados y entonces ya deja de oirse ese pequeño pitido ,alguien me podria orientar sobre este problema,muchas gracias


Olá Lou 1390 se el transmissor en questão es alimentado por una fuente chaveada provalvemente la frequencia de chaveamento da fuente esta adentrado pelo generador de estereo , una salida es trocar la fuente chaveada por outra bien mas filtrada (entrada e salida ) ou trocar por outra de tecnologia linear , ou instalar um bueno filtro activo  passa baixos con corte agudo en 15Khz nas entradas del generador de estereo.
Buena sorte !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lou1390 (Jul 28, 2011)

He probado colocar una fuente nueva y persiste,el cable de alimentación no tiene una tierra buena ,pero con el anterior emisor SINTECK lo alimentaba igual y no tuve ruidos.Probaré desconectando el audio del equipo subir y bajar el ajuste de sonido del excitador,por cierto este excitador lo conoce alguien pues tengo la duda de si le tengo que colocar algún jumper en las diferentes pias que tiene en partes del circuito del codificador y audio , es el mod. de Tugicom TX 190 ,podeis ver las caracteristicas y foto en la web, seguiré probando ,quiero conseguirlo!   gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda....


----------



## lou1390 (Jul 30, 2011)

Bueno ,pues retocando el ajuste con resistencia ajustable que tiene en el frontal el excitador, he comprobado  que me deja de hacer el pitido pero es cuando compruebo,que realmente emite en mono,entonces vuelvo a retocarlo y el pitido aparace de nuevo en cuanto se pone en stereo,asi pues, tiene que ser algo del codificador......


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 30, 2011)

Hola Lou 1390, he seguido el hilo, y he mirado detalladamente las características del excitador que tienes, y creo que el ruido que tienes procede de un convertidor de tensión conmutado que hay en la placa y que transforma los 12V unipolares a +15 y -15V para la parte del limitador y codificador estéreo. Es una cajita negra rectangular a la parte posterior de la placa.
Si te atreves y tienes los medios, puedes eliminar ese convertidor y colocar una fuente externa de +-15V. De otro modo, igualmente se debería experimentar a filtrar mejor la entrada y salida de tensiones de ese convertidor con bobinas y condensadores.

Debo añadir que esta placa es una copia del excitador stereo de 1W que fabricaba Broadcast Warehouse, sólo que le han añadido RDS y los componentes son todo SMD.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 30, 2011)

Hola a todos de acordo con Gatxan una buena proba seria desligar la caixita negra e substituir su salida por una fuente linear composta  uno transformador + diodos + electroliticos e 2 reguladores tipo 7815 + 7915 que suministram +15 voltios e -15 voltios bien regulados e livres de qualquer chaveamento molesto ao modo estereo.

Outra dica es instalar un filtro activo tipo passa-baixos con corte agudo en 15Khz en las entradas del encoder estereo , assim qualquer sinal supersonico no adrentrara en el encoder molestando la qualidad del programa musical , actualmente muchas fuentes de musica tipo: computadoras , mp3 , cd player infelizmente contiene muchas componentes supersonicas resultante do processo de translado digital a analogico que sinplesmente no son rejectadas porque no se puedem serem oidas por nos seres humanos , mas que infelizmente son danosos aos encoder estereo que no momento de serem decodificadas para se tornarem canal destro e sinistro se passam a existir pero no campo audible 
Espero ter sido claro en minha esplanacion para o que se ocorre.
Saludos a todos !
Daniel Lopes.



lou1390 dijo:


> Tengo el  excitador de Tugicom  TX 190 .El audio lo tengo conectado al portatil directo (me hace menos ruido que pasando por el mezclador)y lo curioso es que si la canción la mantengo en pausa no hay pitido de fondo pero cuando lo pongo en play si se percibe de fondo ese molesto silbido ,no se que hacer ya ,he cambiado los conectores y el cable de audio y sigue igual,solo cuando desconecto el audio del excitador es cuando el ruido de fondo es limpio
> 
> Ah ,tambien me han hablado de un aparato llamado puerta de ruido,creeis que serviria,gracias


Interessante observacion : el pitito de fondo acompanhar la cadencia de la musica e despues desaparecer quando la musica  pausa , esto a me  parece ser la frequencia de referencia del PLL que no estas sendo rejectada o suficiente asi modulando el VCO , donde pode vir a hacer un indesejavel batimento com el tono piloto de 19Khz causando el pitito molesto , dai el pitito desaparecer en modo mono por no tenermos mas el tono piloto de 19Khz. de qualquer modo son suposiciones minhas para se tentar explicar el fenomeno, la real solucione es estudiar melhor el esquema electrico del PLL para se poder criar un estrategia de desarrolho .
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Jul 31, 2011)

Yo tuve problemas con un equipo de 300W que adquirí de Tugicom y ellos me lo solucionaron por correo electronico, te sugiero que les consultes,que para eso están. Te diran lo que es y como se puede arreglar. Es una simple cuestion de garantia comercial, no intervengas el circuito,o perderas los derechos de reemplazo o reparacion gratuita, si es que es nuevo.
Saludos.


----------



## lou1390 (Jul 31, 2011)

Tienes Razón Tiago, antes de probar lo que me sugiere Gatxan,consultaré a Tugicom


----------



## lou1390 (Ago 1, 2011)

Hola,Gatxan ,amigo he leido tu respuesta y me gustaria si pudieras mandarme el esquema para sustituir el circuito de alimentación por una fuente de ordenador que tengo y me da los 12 positivos y negativos,,muchas gracias


----------



## Gatxan (Ago 2, 2011)

Pues en principio es muy simple, debes localizar el convertidor y identificar cada salida cuál es. Con un voltimetro digital pones a masa el común o cable negro y con el  rojo averigas cuál es la tensión positiva y cuál la negativa ya que para  esta saldrá el signo menos (-) en la pantalla. El terminal de masa seguramente es común para todo el circuito y será donde conectes el 0 de la fuente externa. Lo siguiente es obvio: linea de la placa + con el + de la fuente y - con el -. No olvides desoldar y quitar del circuito el convertidor.

Te recomiendo que construyas una fuente de +-15V como el esquema que he puesto. El transformador puede ser de una potencia de 6 a 12VA. Si no estás muy puesto en la electrónica a nivel de componente, en las tiendas de electrónica puedes encontrar algún módulo montado.


----------



## lou1390 (Ago 3, 2011)

Muchas gracias Gatxan,en cuanto lo pruebe te comento...


----------



## lou1390 (Ago 5, 2011)

Buenos, despues de varias pruebas para poder eliminar esa mezcla de silbido-pitido-rizado,resulta que ,me da por probar solo el excitador con una nueva fuente SMP de 15v./10 A.   y cual es mi sorpresa que ya no se oye el dichoso ruido,entonces sustituyo esta nueva fuente por la antigua de la misma marca "mean well " pero de 24v y 6,5 A. y entonces es cuando se escucha el ruido,os adjunto fotos de la fuente ,puede ser que el ruido sea por tener solo 6,5 A. ? , le podria poner a la salida algún circuito para filtrar mejor la salida?.

Otra cosa que me ocurre ,es cuando conecto el excitador al ampli lineal de tugicom AMP300 W,no lo puedo ajustar al máximo de potencia pues interfiero algunos canales del tdt,(quizás sea por haber tenido que bajar la antena y ahora la tengo a 3 m. de altura y 5m. hacia atrás)


----------



## Gatxan (Ago 5, 2011)

Bien, al menos ya has aislado el fallo!. Entonces no hará falta modificar el excitador.
La fuente que genera el pitido no creo que sea por falta de amperaje, debe tener un filtro de armónicos insuficiente y algo de rizado en la tensión de salida. Es probable que esté defectuosa por condensadores secos o diseño deficiente (aunque sean de la misma marca).

Lo de las interferencias es normal si tienes antenas receptoras de TV en las cercanías de la antena emisora de FM. No es por armónicos si no por saturación de energía de RF. Si hay armónicos ó espúreas sólo se conoce empleando un analizador de espectro.

Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 5, 2011)

Exacto, por lo menos aqui donde vivo tengo 4 emisoras cercanas (potencia entre 250W y 500W) que a 300m ocasionan interferencias en la TV y en la Radio. La radio de mi celular detecta emisoras cada 0.2 mhz, todo por la saturacion de RF.

Saludos


----------



## lou1390 (Ago 6, 2011)

Gaxtan ,tienes razón , he mirado las caracteristicas del lineal y consume ,haciendole trabajar a 27 v.  6A.,por lo que la fuente entregandome 6,5A ya esta bién,entonces viendo la foto de la fuente ,que condensadores crees que podria cambiar ,para ver si mejoro el filtrado?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 6, 2011)

Vi las fotos de la fuente de poder que mencionas, y vi que el filtro de salida que trae la salida de DC es pobre, veo que tiene una sola bobina (en comparacion con las fuentes de PC que traen unas 3 o 4), y eso es probablemente lo que ocasione problemas. 

Saludos.


----------



## lou1390 (Ago 17, 2011)

Buenas noches, me podriais decir que condensadores seria preferible cambiar ,para mejorar el rizado o aconsejarme un filtro para la salida de la fuente, muchas gracias


----------



## tiago (Ago 17, 2011)

Pero al final es problema de rizado o de un pitido ...?

La fuente es una MeanWell y son muy fiables, yo las uso también.
Si quieres suprimir rizado, colócale un par de 4.700µF en paralelo a la salida de voltaje DC que sean al menos un 40% superiores en voltaje a la tensión nominal, y por supuesto, respeta las polaridades.

Si es un pitido, la cosa cambia.

Saludos.


----------



## lou1390 (Ago 18, 2011)

te enviaré el sonido en un archivo el domingo,pues estoy fuera ,muchas gracias


----------



## lou1390 (Ago 22, 2011)

Lo siento he querido grabar ese "ruido" y me ha sido imposible,probaré en colocar unos condensadores electroliticos,lo que si sé, es que el ruido me lo produce ,solo ,esta fuente,muchas gracias por vuestro interés  a todos


----------



## rogelis (Ago 31, 2011)

Me paso lo mismo con un generador stereo casero. La solución fue que le coloque una placa de metal del mismo tamaño de la tarjeta stereo, a dos centimetros encima de la tarjeta en forma de techo  y conectada a tierra y desaparecio el silbido.
Al parecer esto sucede por la cercania que hay entre los circuitos de RF y el stereo.
Otra solucion seria independizar el generador stereo en otra caja.


----------



## lou1390 (Sep 1, 2011)

Lo de independizar el circuito no puedo porque todo está en la misma placa,pero si probaré lo de colocar un apantallamiento metalico a la parte del codificador stereo,aunque creo que ese "ruido" de fondo mezcla de silbido-pitido-rizado,pme lo causa la fuente conmutada "Mean Well"


----------



## TECNICELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Hola saludos a todos , bueno sobre el pitido exactamente lo causa la fuente de alimentacion conmutada tipo pc , y yo estoy en la misma situacion, yo le coloque 2 condensadores en paralelo electrolitos de 15mil microfaracio y el silvido persiste , hay ke filtrarlo coolocando algun filtro en pi , alguien conoce o tiene puesto filtro o solucion al silvido en las fuentes conmutadas. 

saludos al foro.


----------



## tiago (Nov 11, 2011)

Hola, calculando un filtro LC adecuado, puedes eliminar el problema, no te sé decir mas.

En el subforo de fuentes de alimentación hay información mas extensa en cuanto a éste respecto, te sugiero que lo consultes allí, ya que seguro te pueden orientar con mas rapidez y eficacia.

Saludos.


----------



## frank81 (Nov 18, 2011)

me podrian enviar mas fotos del tx190, tengo uno pero no lo he podido armar


----------



## lou1390 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lo siento ,pero es que el archivo tiene más de 2mb y no lo puedo volcar


----------



## TECNICELL (Nov 22, 2011)

puedes subirlo a un servidor externo tipo Megaupload etc y poner el enlace a mas de uno le puede ser de ayuda tu aporte. 

saludos.


----------



## kadaver (Sep 4, 2012)

el tema creo que esta muerto , pero aun asi creo que alguien es posible que lo lea , asi que posteo algo que parece ser se a pasado por alto , la señal de audio entra al escitador por dos conectores xlr , si usa ese tipo de conectores es que la señal de entrada es balanceada , si la fuente de sonido (mezclador) tiene salidas con conectores rca (sinch) que es lo mas normal , ocurre que si hacemos el cable que desde la mesa al codificador de estereo puedes tener problemas de ruido entre ellos ese pitido que describes , si es correcto todo lo que digo en cuanto el cableado tendras que hacer lo siguiente :
1º:fijate en cual de los pines del conector xlr es el signal + pueden ser o el 2 o el 3 (el 1 es masa 
2º:es en ese el que tendras que poner el vivo (señal) 
3º:los dos restantes seran la masa , es decir si la señal+ fuera el pin 2 tendrias que puentear 1 y 3 para desbalancear la entrada , lo que no se puede es dejar uno sin nada conectado , por eso al quitar los conectores de audio deja de hacerte ruido
4º:en el otro extremo del cable pondras el conector rca normalmente
espero que esto te ayude en algo , saludos


----------



## lou1390 (Sep 5, 2012)

Efectivamente  asi es como pude solventar el problema

Muchisimas gracias por tu interés


----------



## kadaver (Sep 5, 2012)

lou1390 dijo:


> Efectivamente asi es como pude solventar el problema
> 
> Muchisimas gracias por tu interés


me alegro que te haya servido de ayuda , me dedico al sonido profesional y ese tipo de problemas es muy comun cuando el cableado no esta bien hecho , no estaria mal que alguien hiciera un mini.tutorial sobre eso , ya que con solo unas soldaduras se solucionan , la señal balaceada lleva siempre una masa y dos "activos" uno con señal + y otro con señal - , para llevar la señal balaceada a desbalanceada siempre tienes que unir a masa la señal- , bueno tras esta breve explicacion , reitero mi alegria por haberte servido de ayuda ,fijate la de vueltas que se le a dado a todo , y lo facil que era la solucion , saludos


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 7, 2014)

lou1390 dijo:


> He probado colocar una fuente nueva y persiste,el cable de alimentación no tiene una tierra buena ,pero con el anterior emisor SINTECK lo alimentaba igual y no tuve ruidos.Probaré desconectando el audio del equipo subir y bajar el ajuste de sonido del excitador,por cierto este excitador lo conoce alguien pues tengo la duda de si le tengo que colocar algún jumper en las diferentes pias que tiene en partes del circuito del codificador y audio , es el mod. de Tugicom TX 190 ,podeis ver las caracteristicas y foto en la web, seguiré probando ,quiero conseguirlo!   gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda....




hola cordial saludo amigos foristas, les comento que yo tenia el mismo problema, con mi transmisor de fm estereo, para solucionarlo fue que le coloque un buen polo a tierra a mi compu  y al transmisor, tambien las entradas de señal del transmisor le coloque un buen cable blindado para evitar filtraciones y se le quito saludes.....  atentamente wilmerjavier....


----------



## lou1390 (May 8, 2014)

Gracias por tu interés y explicación , un saludo cordial dese barcelona


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 11, 2014)

Hola a todos , ese pitido en realidad es la frequencia de conmutación de la fuente de fuerça del ordernador que enbuera es supersonica (dezenas de Khz) , desafortunadamente es transformada en ese pitido molesto quando procesada en lo encoder estereo multiplex. Asi la mejor salida es agregar un bueno filtro passa bajos con frequenzia de corte ( -3Db) en 15Khz en los dos canales de audio (derecho y esquierdo) antes de ingresar en lo codificador estereo o transmissor estereo.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 12, 2014)

hola saludes.... amigo daniel, puedes subir el esquema de ese filtro de bajos con corte en 15 khz, serias tan amable amigo, me gustaria construirlo y asi estar mas blindado a este molestoso y desesperante pitido cordial saludo......


----------



## tiago (May 13, 2014)

Por aquí tienes algunas cosas ...

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 13, 2014)

Hola a todos , dejo aca dos proyectos de filtros passa bajos con corte en 15Khz.
!fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## miguelus (May 13, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Esos Filtros con corte en 15Khz funcionan muy bien si los ponemos en el Receptor , la cuestión es que si los ponemos en el Transmisor bloquearemos las frecuencias superiores a 15Khz por lo que no podremos transmitir en estereo 

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 13, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Esos Filtros con corte en 15Khz funcionan muy bien si los ponemos en el Receptor , la cuestión es que si los ponemos en el Transmisor bloquearemos las frecuencias superiores a 15Khz por lo que no podremos transmitir en estereo
> 
> Sal U2




Hola estimado Don miguelus desafortundamente haora yo descuerdo de usteds una ves que son dos filtros,  uno es para lo canal derecho y otro para lo canal esquierdo y eses son enpleados antes de ingresar en lo encoder estereo y no despues como pensas haora.
!fuerte abrazo! 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 14, 2014)

Hola saludes, bueno lo que dice el amigo daniel lopez, es verdad, funciona perfecto si colocas uno por canal antes de ingresar al code o al transmisor en si (en las entradas del transmisor), es mas e visto que le colocan filtros con corte de 10 khz, en ambos canales, para reducir el arrastre de los agudos en algunas canciones vienen con  muchos agudos y se escucha muy biencuando pasan estos filtros..... una vez que estos filtros cortan esas frecuencias llega en encode o a la entrada del transmisor alli las procesa y les agrega la señal multiplez de 38khz y le divide en 19 khz y estan alli solas, y llegan al receptor sin afectar la calidad de audio ni el sistema estereo, es como si solo transmitiera graves y medios son frecuencias mas bajas y no por ser bajas no se afecta en lo absoluto el sistema estereo, en cambio si fueran frecuencias muy agudas estas intervendrian con la señal piloto de 19 khz, y el resultado es que parpadee o se apague por un momento la luz que indica el estereo en el receptor.... saludes.....


----------



## miguelus (May 15, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola estimado Don miguelus desafortundamente haora yo descuerdo de usteds una ves que son dos filtros,  uno es para lo canal derecho y otro para lo canal esquierdo y eses son enpleados antes de ingresar en lo encoder estereo y no despues como pensas haora.
> !fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Buenos días.

Por ejemplo. Dispongo de un TX CZH-5C, dispone de dos entras de audio Stereo, una es Mic,y otra de Línea, si introducimos audio en cualquiera de ellas y con un Analizador de Modulación analizamos el audio recibido,  veremos que no hay  componentes de audio superiores a los 15Khz.

Si en las mismas condiciones, cortocircuitamos las entradas de audio, el Analizador de Audio seguirá sin ver componentes de audio.

Si ahora, en las entradas de audio, ponemos un LPF con corte en 15Khz de 6dB... 12dB o 18dB ¿De qué nos servirá?...  atenuar sobre nada no ofrece ninguna mejora.

Si nuestro Transmisor está modulado por una señal que no se ha previsto, significa que hay algo que está funcionando mal, p.e. los Filtros del PLL mal diseñados son unos perfectos candidatos a producir tonos audibles, sobretodo si la frecuencia de referencia cae dentro de la banda de audio

Las fuentes Conmutadas en unión de equipos Transmisores, son una buenas candidatas a producir serios problemas, sobretodo si no tomamos las medidas oportunas para evitarlo.

En este tipo de Fuentes hay que tomar precauciones para evitar  al máximo las interferencias "Radiadas" y las "Conducidas".

Siempre hay que tener la precaución de que todo el sistema tenga una correcta toma de tierra.

También hay que asegurarse de que los nives de audio introducidos a los equipos son correctos, de otra forma saturaríamos los Amplificadores de audio y la señal MPX sería impredecible.

Leyendo Post anteriores veo que el problema que inicio este hilo ya fue superado, la solución fue poner una correcta toma de tierra ver Post #46 y #48.

Como dicen los Gallegos… _Las Meigas no existen pero haberlas “ailas”_

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 15, 2014)

Buenas tardes a todos, aún sostienen que el uso de un filtro pasa bajos en la entrada del codificador estéreo es la mejor solución para resolver el problema del silbato de la computadora. 
En realidad ese silbato originalmente no es audivel porque el es supersónico (decenas de kHz), pero puede pasar a través del codificador estéreo y ser transmitido asi cuando llega al receptor y durante el processo de demultiplexar la señal multiplexada ese se hace audible y desafortunadamente molesta en mucho. 
Att 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

